# !! How to play NFS Carbon over LAN



## Dipen01 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey guys,

Can i play NFS Carbon over LAN . There are only 2 PCs..and are connected over LAN. I couldnt find such option in NFS Carbon. Do i need some patch or what..?? Or one cant play over LAN. It would be strange if this game doesnt allow playing over LAN..

Thanx..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 5, 2007)

sorry bro there is no option in carbon for connecting  lan and  no patches for if u find some useful software or any utilities so plz post here


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 5, 2007)

searched a lott...but couldnt find anything


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 5, 2007)

no LAN in Carbon


----------

